# What is the best path to MCSE ?



## supporter2010 (Oct 16, 2009)

I really have been out of the certification game for a while. 

Can anyone tell me a good path to *MCSE*? If it doesnt cost a fortune, even better. 

I'd like to find a good *online interactive course* for this, any suggestions? 

Tons of ads pop up in google search - but have not idea which ones are solid and which are not so good. 

*Any advice from those in the know is very appreciated!!*

Thanks!

Brett


----------

